# State Issued Currency: Whats Your Take?



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

While browsing the news I found this.

Probably not news to anyone here that some states are thinking about this but what do you think? What do those of you living in these states know about the proposals and what is your position on it? Should states issue their own currencies or even several states band together and issue a single competing currency to the dollar? Do you believe it to be constitutional? I need to get out my copy and look for myself too but Im just curious what you guys know/think. Thanks!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Article I Section 10: _"No State shall enter into any Treaty, Alliance, or Confederation; grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal; *coin Money*; emit Bills of Credit; *make any Thing but gold and silver Coin a Tender in Payment of Debts*; pass any Bill of Attainder, ex post facto Law, or Law impairing the Obligation of Contracts, or grant any Title of Nobility."_

Sounds like it's OK for states to coin money if it is made of gold and silver... perhaps even notes that are backed by gold and silver.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

The only thing federal money will be worth is for wiping your bung if we stay on this same path!:gaah:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I believe that states could issue gold and silver coins if they were issued based on weight and didn't have an assigned value based on dollars. So a 1/10 ounce gold coin would be worth about $158 right now.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I think the power of the states may be the only way we get out of the mess the federal government has us in - on many levels. As for coining gold or silver currency, maybe the states need to show the fed how it's done...?


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I think the power of the states may be the only way we get out of the mess the federal government has us in - on many levels. As for coining gold or silver currency, maybe the states need to show the fed how it's done...?


Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Article I Section 10: _"No State shall enter into any Treaty, Alliance, or Confederation; grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal; *coin Money*; emit Bills of Credit; *make any Thing but gold and silver Coin a Tender in Payment of Debts*; pass any Bill of Attainder, ex post facto Law, or Law impairing the Obligation of Contracts, or grant any Title of Nobility."_
> 
> Sounds like it's OK for states to coin money if it is made of gold and silver... perhaps even notes that are backed by gold and silver.


 Only gold is legal tender and now that the feds have bypassed all constitutional laws they don't like,it will be controlled too.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I think the power of the states may be the only way we get out of the mess the federal government has us in - on many levels. As for coining gold or silver currency, maybe the states need to show the fed how it's done...?


 Think about it.How many states have Americnas in them that give hoot about the constitution?
All states have those on welfare or non assimulating foreigners who will fight for the feds who feed and protect them.
Maybe you have'nt noticed a run on our town halls,capitals and congressional meetings by militant demanding new comers.
The socialist are willing to fight for our assets and homes ,we won't even peacefully protest.We just hide out and send in emails,or call.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

TheAnt said:


> While browsing the news I found this.
> 
> Probably not news to anyone here that some states are thinking about this but what do you think? What do those of you living in these states know about the proposals and what is your position on it? Should states issue their own currencies or even several states band together and issue a single competing currency to the dollar? Do you believe it to be constitutional? I need to get out my copy and look for myself too but Im just curious what you guys know/think. Thanks!


At one time it was constitutional,not sure if it is now however.

And it means we're screwed.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I believe*

I believe Utah has already got a proposal to mint coins on the Gold and Silver standard.


----------



## SirExcedrin (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it is correct that Utah has established gold and silver coins as legal tender in the state of Utah. There are various online virtual currencies now and private currencies such as Berkshares gaining in popularity. Confidence in the secret, private Federal Reserve corporation is waning internationally. People are starting to get concerned that they may wake up Monday morning to find that the Federal Reserve dollars in their bank account have become worthless as we have seen happen in so many other impossibly indebted countries using fiat currencies.


----------

